

Tetris Guideline - xvirk
http://tetrisconcept.net/wiki/Tetris_Guideline

======
partisan
> The tetrominoes spawn horizontally and with their flat side pointed down.

> Terms used in the user manual: "Tetriminos" not "tetrominoes" or "tetrads"
> or "pieces", letter names not "square" or "stick", etc.

The spec doesn't meet the spec.

~~~
TheCoreh
The spec is not the user manual, so it's okay ;)

------
jrcii
Interestingly, the #1 hit for Tetris on Google is freetetris.org which is
endorsed with the Tetris trademark, yet it does not follow these guidelines.
For example the pieces do not start "with their flat side pointed down".

------
vzaliva
When I was coding a Tetris clone as my standard exercise to learn a new
programming language I found this site to be very useful:

[http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Tetris_Wiki](http://tetris.wikia.com/wiki/Tetris_Wiki)

~~~
boterock
it actually has the same content, but it looks nicer

------
sparrish
I haven't played Tetris since I found Torus. I like the garbage gameplay so
much more.
[http://www.benjoffe.com/code/games/torus](http://www.benjoffe.com/code/games/torus)

